# What's the difference between a VL2415 and VL2416?



## derekleffew (Apr 3, 2009)

Until today, I'd never heard of a VL2415!

Extra credit: By what other name is a VL2416 known?


----------



## Dustin Adams (Jul 6, 2015)

VL8 LOL
have them still and love them.. I like VL5 on steroids for a name..


----------



## Les (Jul 6, 2015)

I know that Vari*Lite is known for advancing model numbers without changing the actual fixture much. For example, I have some VL500's which are technically the same as VL550's. The only difference was that more fixtures were added to the series. Same with the VL1000/VL1100.


----------



## Dustin Adams (Jul 7, 2015)

The VL2415 is the "beam projector" version of the Wash Fixture 2416. Basically the same fixture but in the 2415 there is no Zoom Lens system. These both are the 1200 watt models.. 2413/2414 were the same units with 575w lamps 2411/2412 were with 1000w Incad lamp model.


----------



## ChristopherRobinJ (Nov 19, 2015)

derekleffew said:


> Until today, I'd never heard of a VL2415!
> 
> Extra credit: By what other name is a VL2416 known?



1


----------

